# Newbie with question about ratings.



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Greetings, fellow drivers. I just started driving Uber in Las Vegas about 4 days ago and just got approval to start driving with Lyft. Out of 36 trips or so I have a rating of 4.29. I got 13 5 stars, 2 1 stars and one 2 star and one 4 star. But I understand you need a 4.6 average to keep driving.

For a few passengers, I know I took a wrong turn or it took me a long time to find the Uber pick up spot at the Las Vegas casinos (it's confusing when you are new.) And all the construction by the US I15-NV 95 seems to confuse the navigation. And one passenger started throwing F bombs at me, which I did not handle with calm reserve so I figure that explains the low ratings.

Since then, I'm doing what I can to keep the ratings higher. I put Jolly Ranchers and Starbursts in the car for riders. I go out of my way to to help if a passenger needs to adjust the trip, etc.

Anyway, any advice would be most appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Get rid of the candy....quickly...

bad idea...8>O

You have a little lee way...

During your first 100 rides...

Do a bit of research on ratings...

Search for uber rideshare bible...

Lots of good info...

Pax will be a$$e$ especially there in LV...

Try to be more careful who you pick up...

You'll get the hang of it...

Good luck...!

Rakos


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

What's wrong with candy? I never put chocolate, just things that are easy to clean.

Also not sure whom not to pick up. Only thing I figured out in Vegas is, no matter how close a rider is, if you have to change directions on the strip, it isn't worth it. It will take you forever to get there and they may give you a bad rating for having to wait.

But anyway, thanks a lot for the advice. I will search for the bible.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

We'd think it's a secret weapon they can use against any drivers and riders at their own will. It's just a number they used to justify their action as there is no law to require anyone to pass a qualification before they rate riders or drivers.


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Has anyone heard of drivers having been dropped for having under 4.6 rating? And if yes, after how many rides?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Drivestyle said:


> Has anyone heard of drivers having been dropped for having under 4.6 rating? And if yes, after how many rides?


I haven't heard of it happening for a couple of years, but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen anymore. I think I heard in the past that they gave until around 50 rides before they took action.

I think many drivers make small mistakes at the start that can generate a few bad ratings, so hopefully your rating should pick up as you learn the ropes.

IMHO all you need is to have a reasonably clean car, drive safely, greet riders when they enter and leave, be reasonably polite and make sure you or your car don't smell (I'm not implying that you do). I think this is enough to get decent ratings. IMHO there's no need to entertain riders or offer refreshments. In fact, I don't know about other places, but where I drive I think these things could be awkward and maybe even lead to lower ratings.

Additionally, avoiding low rated riders will probably result in you receiving less low ratings.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

So, you say: 


Drivestyle said:


> Anyway, any advice would be most appreciated. Thanks a lot.


Rakos gives good "bombs"

Then you say:


Drivestyle said:


> What's wrong with candy?


So, in essence you don't want help!

Well, I will give some, LEARN your pick up points, LEARN your city inside & out, ask riders if they have a route preference (not that you will take it) but it shift the navigation issues on their side. 
Do not accelerate hard!
Do not slam on the brakes!
Do not tail gate!
USE your directionals
Think ahead and be in the correct lane. 
Last but not least NO road rage!


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks Reg, I will check ratings before tapping the phone. Up till now I've been doing it out of reflex.

Thanks OUOD. I meant no disrespect to Rakos. I was just curious as to the reasons. I guess candy makes a mess, or riders in a diet get mad or something. I will definitely learn Vegas inside out. I just hope to do it before I get more 1 star ratings.

I admit the sudden breaking might be a factor, and it's probably a function of not knowing the city and being unsure of the direction.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Listen to the monkey. 
Ditch the candy. 

Their grown a$$ adults that need a ride. 
Take a ride as a passenger. You need to see things from there perspective. 

Now.. if you’re picking up at middle schools, keep the candy.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Drivestyle said:


> Has anyone heard of drivers having been dropped for having under 4.6 rating? And if yes, after how many rides?


A couple years back we regularly had drivers here posting that they were being suspended or deactivated for dropping below 4.6. I haven't seen that kind of post for quite some time. I think Uber has lowered the standards. But I honestly don't know. The rule of thumb was generally they don't act until you reach about 100 trips or so.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Attempting to buy the pax's admiration will blow up in your face. They smell weakness like a shark senses blood in the water. They will down rate you for it. No water, no candy and no mints. 

Also stop worrying about ratings.

Keep your car interior clean and wash the exterior as needed.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

I drive in Vegas, pick up spots are pretty straight forward, the app will take you to pick up spot automatically. I would suggest on while offline go to each casinos spot, to learn there location. 

As for the 95/15, just watch your signs and you will be fine. Stay out of the far left lane when going sb 15 or you will end up getting off on Charleston.

And get rid of the candy, asking for a dirty car complaint if you don’t get the wrappers before next ride.

Don’t accept line or pool, and no picking up any pax below 4.85.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> So, you say:
> 
> Rakos gives good "bombs"


Ok guys...monkey mistake....

I had no idea that this was a gif...

Dropping "bombs"....8>O

Oh well...8>)

Rakos








PS. Thank you Mods...8>)


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Candy is gone. Thanks to all for great advise.

Cole, I will drive around the places that give me the most trouble, especially the 95/15 interchange with all the construction until they are familiar. Navigation is usless there, except as you say, to look for the exit and not follow the blue line.

I will also start driving with lyft now, which I figure let's me have another 50 to 100 rides to learn the ropes and make more newbie mistakes without a serious consequence.

Thanks again for all the information. It is a great help.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The only time I carried candy was around the holidays. That's it. Halloween and December. Showed myself to be in the spirit.

Oh, and you know those cheap plastic necklaces? Gave them out working a police Polar Plunge to benefit Autism. Told them I have a son with it (I do) and thanked their drunk butts for doing the dunk. Made and tips that day.

More than anything, watch your driving. Use your cruise control to make sure you stay at the speed limit. Use Waze for your GPS. It's usually the most up-to-date because it's updated constantly by other users on the same road you are.

Safety first, then comfort. Don't sweat absolute luxury unless you're driving Black or SUV.

Good luck.


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks, Suze. I have Waze on my phone but didn't think to use it. I will try it now. Fortunately, I'm getting more familiar with the new construction. Right now I just drive 8 to 10 hours on weekends and just an hour or 2 on weeknights if the mood hits me. Otherwise between uber and my day job burnout will become a problem.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ditch the candy, never apologize or act like you did anything wrong - just act like you're always in control and confident in your skills and that will rub off on your riders. If you pass an exit, don't say anything - just let the GPS re-route and follow it. Riders will just think you are going a better way that you know about because you know the roads.

You might be giving off a vibe of being stressed or insecure in your current abilities if you're getting poor ratings; keep those thoughts and feelings of insecurity in check and hold your head high. Act like you know your shit.

If you present a confident, cool and calm demeanor, riders will believe that you're confident, cool and calm. It's all in the presentation.

Candy, water, treats, blah blahblah, are more of an annoying thing to passengers than anything else. I can't tell you how many times my pax have told me that they find it obnoxious when a driver offers them water, food or candy....they just want a ride from Point A to Point B. Don't spend your hard-earned dollars on anything extra for your passengers. It comes across as desperate and a bit pathetic (this is verbatim from my riders - no exaggeration).

Good luck! 

Just act confident - you don't need to apologize for little mistakes and don't offer to get refunds for passengers- they're not paying anything extra when you make these tiny mistakes so why should they be refunded money? Don't even put ideas like that in their head and no one will be the wiser.


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

An excellent reply, thanks Julescase. The candy is now at home. My ratings are up to 4.45 now at 39 rides and climbing. On the weekend when I put in another 12 to 16 hours driving, I know I'll be ready.


----------



## Uboo (Mar 21, 2018)

I stopped checking my rating after this old lady accidentally gave me a 1. Some people only give 4’s no matter what. My advice...break the habit of checking your rating, you will be happier


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uboo said:


> My advice...break the habit of checking your rating, you will be happier


I find it keeps things exciting for me


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I find it keeps things exciting for me


You know...it doesn't take much...

To get you excited...8>)

Things like stealing someone's date...8>)

Hope she made you pay dearly...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Don't look at your rating until you have given 500 rides.

Instead focus on doing your job better, primarily by learning your way around. You should know where you are going 90% of the time, regardless of GPS giving right or wrong directions. It takes time, and that learning time is now.

As far as customer service... just be nice to people. Keep music at reasonable volumes. Keep temperature comfortable. Talk when pax want to talk, shut up when they don't. Avoid being negative in your conversations.

K.I.S.S.


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

I definitely appreciate and agree with the advice of not taking ratings too seriously, buuuuuut...here is a text I got from our Uber overlords while driving today:

_Uber: Your rating is lower than average for drivers in your city. Get tips on how to improve to continue driving with Uber: http://t.uber.com/five-star-pro-tips_

Now the good news is I wont starve without Uber, although a few nice trinkets I've had my heart set on might now have to wait.

The bad news is that I'm totally falling for this Uber Mindf*%#k game with their pathetic little star ratings. Even though I should know better. And the humiliation of working for pennies and having to actually beg for the priviledge is truly annoying. I don't know why I put up with it, but I do.

My ratings have climbed up to 4.48 from a low of 4.2 a week ago. I've checked off all the basics. I know my way around a lot better now. I don't accept rides if I think it will take too long to get there (I got a complaint because someone waited too long once) My car is pretty spotless and pretty new. It smells nice, or at least I think it does. I always leave the windows cracked open when its parked to keep it aired out and use weak air fressheners. I dress in a collared polo shirt and pants and never in shorts. I shower before every shift and and use mild cologn. Aftet a smile and a greeting when they get in the car, I speak only when spoken to. I haven't taken a wrong turn in a long while. I stopped playing music entirely (I had one music complaint. I played soft elevator music in low volume before, but now it's just the sound of silence, unless a pax actually requests music)

Anyway, I do get more 5 star ratings now and I seem to be getting more tips than last weekend, so maybe I'm making progress. We will see how it goes. I guess there is always Lyft if it doesn't work out.

PS, yes I got rid of the candy. So far I'm at about 60 rides.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Drivestyle said:


> I definitely appreciate and agree with the advice of not taking ratings too seriously, buuuuuut...here is a text I got from our Uber overlords while driving today:
> 
> _Uber: Your rating is lower than average for drivers in your city. Get tips on how to improve to continue driving with Uber: http://t.uber.com/five-star-pro-tips_
> 
> ...


Don't pick up low-rated passengers. Especially if you're trying to raise your rating. Nothing below 4.85. 4.9, if it's busy enough.


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Don't pick up low-rated passengers. Especially if you're trying to raise your rating. Nothing below 4.85. 4.9, if it's busy enough.


Good tip, thanks. To be honest, I haven't paid much attention to pax ratings. Since the default rating is 5 stars when you end a trip, I've given every pax 5*. They can see you when you rate them, if they are paying g attention. I'm not sure if there's a way to go back and change the rating you've given a pax.

Interesting side note: A very pleasant young woman in my day job happens to be a frequent Uber rider and when I was discussing my rating, she mentioned hers was 4.5. She thought that was good. Since at work she seems like an absolute sweetheart, I can't imagine why her rating is so low. She admitted to having tipped only once, but so what? As of now, I think 1 out 5, maybe 1 out of 4 riders tip me. Though with only 60 rides, it might be too early to tell.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

4.5 sucks


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Mista T said:


> 4.5 sucks


Yeah, I know. But I just got couple more 5 star ratings so its 4.51 now. (From 4.48 a short while ago)

Anyway, what can I do except drive until I'm deactivated.

According to the website, if you are deactivated for a low rating, you can take some kind of remedial Uber course and possibly get reactivated. I will keep you posted if that happens.

Edit: wait, were you referring to my driver rating ir my coworker's pax rating? I thought the former


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Drivestyle said:


> Yeah, I know. But I just got couple more 5 star ratings so its 4.51 now. (From 4.48 a short while ago)
> 
> Anyway, what can I do except drive until I'm deactivated.
> 
> According to the website, if you are deactivated for a low rating, you can take some kind of remedial Uber course and possibly get reactivated. I will keep you posted if that happens.


First 100 or so rides...

They give you a lot of latitude...

Like you most drivers find the groove...

Keep up the good work...

And don't worry too much about it...

The Uber gods will be with you...

Rakos


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you, great Ape Man. In my nervousness I must confess I've eaten all the candy myself. That's the real reason there isn't any more for the riders.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Drivestyle said:


> Edit: wait, were you referring to my driver rating ir my coworker's pax rating? I thought the former


coworker's pax rating

You are too new. No offense, but your rating means nothing yet. Once you figure out the magic customer service formula you will be 4.8+ forever. Just give it time.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Vegas has got to be the roughest city in the world to do Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Vegas has got to be the roughest city in the world to do Uber/Lyft.


I can't say. I've never drove anywhere else. The good thing about Vegas is that it seems you can find riders pretty much every night. I never drive midweek during the daytime so maybe not then.

Mista T, thanks. The encouragement means a lot.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

You can find riders every night in almost all big city markets... the reason I said its rough is people are always drunk, losing money, etc sometimes a very distasteful combination.


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> You can find riders every night in almost all big city markets... the reason I said its rough is people are always drunk, losing money, etc sometimes a very distasteful combination.


That's certainly true. I haven't met the worst of the drunks yet. But I know it's only a matter of time and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------

